# Need feedback on interior architechture shots



## kkamin (Mar 16, 2010)

I am shooting interiors for a clothing store and need some help.  I haven't done a lot of architectural photography or have much experience with lighting big spaces.  In the images below I think 80% of the light was coming from the house practicals and 20% from large south facing windows.  I had strobes with me, but I don't think I had enough to light the space evenly and the shots are fairly wide so I wouldn't know where to hide them or put them anyways.

I went with using the ambient light, it didn't seem that bad by eye, and tried to tweak the tones in post in a pleasing way.  

They still look off to me, a little too heavy in feel, and not at a publishable quality yet.  Be as harsh as you want.  What do I need to do?

#1





#2




#3




#4 (2 image HDR composite, to avoid blowing out the windows)


----------



## Garball (Mar 17, 2010)

Your first task is to level the camera - that's the primary reason you feel things are not quite right. Notice how in some of the shots the store is listing to starboard and the corners are not quite square.

Once leveled do not tip the camera up or down - use you tripod center post for that. When you move for a new shot, re-level the camera! Yes, physically put a level on it. 

The heaviness is a product of uneven available light - pop a speedlite into the ceiling -1 or 1.5 below root exposure adjust it to open up areas such as the suits on the rack on the lower left of shot #2. 

As you adjust the strobe watch carefully and possibly you'll be able to lower the ambient (root) exposure a little and improve overall saturation.

I would also warm the color balance ever so slightly (almost imperceptibly) to create a more inviting environment.
g


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2010)

Garbell covered things nicely.

I too see the situation as ripe for using speedlights (several).

Use Lowell Scissor clamps to mount speedlights in the drop ceiling tiles.


----------



## kkamin (Mar 18, 2010)

Garball said:


> Your first task is to level the camera - that's the primary reason you feel things are not quite right. Notice how in some of the shots the store is listing to starboard and the corners are not quite square.
> 
> Once leveled do not tip the camera up or down - use you tripod center post for that. When you move for a new shot, re-level the camera! Yes, physically put a level on it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice.  

Can I angle the camera upwards if I correct the perspective in Photoshop?  Isn't that basically what a tilt/shift lens does?

For you idea on adding light to the suits in #2:  What type of modifier would you use on the speedlight?  I am using strobes rather than Speedlights.  Would I just need to put a lot of ND gels on the light to get it weak enough?  I was shooting at 2 seconds at something like f/8 for these images with the ambient light.

-1 to -1.5 below root exposure means 1 to 1.5 stops less light right?

And you addressed the possibility of lower root exposure and gaining some saturation.  I didn't know saturation was affected by exposure lengths.  Do you know at what shutter speed saturation starts decreasing?

I like your image.  How did you supplement the ambient lighting?

Thanks again for your helpful response!  :thumbup:


----------



## Garball2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed response - however, I can't seem to get log in problems resolved - I don't think anyone's home here at TPF.

Anyway, I sent you an email with answers to your questions hope that helps.

Please let me know that you received them, it was from your website contact info.

g


----------

